# Winch for river anchor question



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

Where do people get their river anchor winch systems? Do they make them or is there a source to buy them. I have a 60lb. pyramid anchor and I am tired of the manual thing. Ebay has tons of winches and I could make the brackets if someone has plans.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Try a search under "river larry" on this site and you should get alot of info. His stuff is pricey but built to last.


----------



## LEPRECHAUN (Feb 6, 2004)

SPARTAZOO, P.M. me for my address if you would like to see how mine is rigged. I have an 18 foot riverboat with a 60 lb anchor using a Warn winch. I cant live too far from you. My address is Vicksburg also. You are more than welcome to check mine. Mine goes thru the hull. Works great. Have been using it for about 15 years.
LEPRECHAUN (the other BEN)


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

60lbs can be a big much to bring in by hand, so you pretty much have 2 choices.

1) ATV winch. Downfalls, loud, slow. Benefit, cheap.
2) River Larry winch. Downfall price. Benefit, 12 or 24v models availabe, quiet, fast.

Larry is pricey, but if you fish a lot it is worth every penny.

There are other options, like the Powerwinch models or Minnkota, but IMHO, I'd steer clear of those solutions.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for the insight guys. Very valuable stuff. The prices that are getting tossed around for these are higher than expected. I do not fish enough to justify that kind of dough. I am going the do-it-yourself route. I will post pictures when done. Thanks


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I got mine from NorthernTool.com. It is alittle slow, but for 150 bucks, it beats breaking your back, and my pyrimid is 90 lbs! :yikes:


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I am with Spanky on this.. Northern tool, ATV winch 149.00. 1700 lb pull.
Mine was delivered Wed and I installed it today. I and a freind welded up a davit using angle steel and I pinted it to match the boat. for the pully, I used a pully wheel found in hardware stores for a garage door application and it works very well. The steel was about 6.00, and the pully was about 6.00. Very nice set up.

Mark


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

adjusted3 said:


> I am with Spanky on this.. Northern tool, ATV winch 149.00. 1700 lb pull.
> Mine was delivered Wed and I installed it today. I and a freind welded up a davit using angle steel and I pinted it to match the boat. for the pully, I used a pully wheel found in hardware stores for a garage door application and it works very well. The steel was about 6.00, and the pully was about 6.00. Very nice set up.
> 
> Mark



So, when is the test run...now that you have a winch I think I can make it to the launch on time :lol: 
On a serious note-looking forward to seeing your set-up and fishing together again.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

spartazoo, i replied in the rigigng forum incase you didnt see it. fishermans headquarters in wellston has a really nice aluminum davit ready to go for about $70. also if you get an atv winch remove the cable and put rope on it. you cant cut cable with a knife in a panic situation.


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

I have a chain anchor , that I use , that weighs 80 lbs. Its setup with a 600lb , man. crank boat winch .$ 17.00 !! A couple of well placed pullies ,some 1/4 in. rope ,
WORKS LIKE A CHAMP



Good Luck and Safe Trips ........ Walldady


----------

